# Tip of the Day: How To Stop Your Glasses from Slipping



## Alex (5/3/15)

No more slipping glasses, this rocks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/15)

Nice tip, thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

